# Oak Fence Posts



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm in search of a supply of Oak Fence Posts. I'm located in Central VA, but seem to be at a loss of where one might find these. Any suggestions?

Paul B.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Call Woodmizer ( the small band sawmill bunch ) at 800.525.8100, and ask for local owners that do custom sawing. ( they keep a list ).

Call the sawyers and tell them what you want, and get prices.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I don't think you're far from Culpepper who treats southern yellow pine. They could sell you treated posts that will outlast most other untreated posts with the exception of osage orange and maybe locust. Is there a special reason you want oak posts?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Are you wanting split posts, are some sawn posts? I don't recollect ever seeing oak posts for sale anywhere. Usually the landowner cuts his trees to length, gets out the axe, sledge, and wedges, and splits the posts.

I've still got hundreds of oak posts my granpa split and 'sank' on my fenceline, over 70 years ago... still hard as steel.

I seriously doubt a treated tree farm SYP would last that long.

I'd ask large and local landowners if they have post oak trees they'd sell... and buy and split em yourself.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Texican, the life of a SYP post treated to 2.5 pcf, not the .4 or .6 previously sold in the big box stores, is measured in generations. The 2.5 pcf treatment is designated for salt water use. If it can last in that, it'll still be there for the great-grandkids. If he can get posts treated to 2.5 from Culpepper, there is no data out there to say how long the posts will last. Simply put, posts treated to 2.5 and not subject to salt water have never rotted out. 

Oak here in the East, rots out fairly quickly due to the rainfall and the fungi in the soil. Oak boards I've used in the past for bridge decking, no soil contact, last at most five years. I forget which oak, white or red, is best for treatment. I had some treated over ten years ago for cribbing. That is still in good shape. If it hadn't been treated, it would have rotted by now.


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm in Summers County, WV, about 45 minutes into WV on I-64. I have a Timberking B20 saw mill, I can saw whatever you'd like. I do think there are better woods out there for fence post. Oak is nice if it's kept dry, but it will rot out quicker than, say Locust. 2.5 treated SYP will last a LONG, LONG time, but if you want a non-toxic alternative, Locust is the way to go. I sawed 4X4 posts for my own fence.

Mark


----------



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not opposed to using locusts (in fact felled a locusts last year for use in fence post). We're in the process of restoring/rebuilding a 150yr. old farm in Central Virginia (Ashland) - and have a large interests in trying to use historic materials that would have been used during that time. 

Observations over the last 20 yrs. have shown that in our area a residential grade salt treated pine post lasts 8-12 years before decay, agricultural salt treated pine posts lasts maybe 14-16 yrs. White Oak lasts anywhere from 15-30 yrs+, with Black Locust being the 'new' King (since Chestnut is no longer in ready supply) and can last beyond.

Mark: I've got a friend in Covington, VA and have made drives out to Greenbrier in the past (although never looking for fence posts). What's your rate?

Paul B.


----------

